
Ask HN: Creating a Cloud Storage Service - a_b_g
Hi everyone,<p>I want to create my own cloud storage.<p>For this, I am planning to start with something very simple, a functional frontend to upload&#x2F;show files and a backend which has the functions to return a file list&#x2F;specific file(s) and a register&#x2F;login.<p>Currently my plan is to use the technologies I am used to working with: Angular&#x2F;Node.js and for database probably MySQL. Do you think that this would actually make sense or is there something more which I need to (re)consider before I start?
======
jetti
You need to think of security. If your server gets compromised I don't want
any documents that I would have stored with the service to be able to be read
by the attacker.

------
verdverm
Maybe just use minio?

